# Need help to choose the best or good snow plow on the market for the money.



## galicg01 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, this question may have been posted in the past, but I'm new to the site and I tried searching it but I cannot seem to find it. Anyway, I own and manage 7 properties of my own and now I'm planning to do my own snow plowing. I have 3 parking lots and the rest are residential lots. What is the good or the best snow plow out there? I have a 2008 ford f-150 4x4. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## steinerservices (Oct 15, 2014)

Western midweight in my opinion but every big brand plow company makes a good plow it's really about the dealers and service around you.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

The BOSS



(+10 Char)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

galicg01;1879295 said:


> . Anyway, I own and manage 7 properties of my own and now I'm planning to do my own snow plowing. I have 3 parking lots and the rest are residential lots I have a 2008 ford f-150 4x4. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


Hire a professional.
or are you planing on double dipping?
(getting paid to manage then getting paid again to plow it?)

The f150 will have to be maintained at a much higher rate than normal.
and it will also go threw transmissions doing commercial work.
(does it have that electronic steering?)

For the cost of a plow you can hire a service for 2 to 3 years easy

Plow& truck maintenance, can you fix both of them yourself or are you dependent on a shop being open and able to do the work, now when you need it?

Hiring a service is deductible on the property owners taxes.

What is your time worth and you will be tied to that plow truck every time it snows. 24/7

salt, now you are responsible for your supply and spreading it
Have you plowed before?

lastly when you hit someones or your car, fence, etc etc it is on you. You too will need commercial liability ins seeing as other peoples property is at risk from your new plow.

I'm failing to see any real savings.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

The op said he owns and manages the properties so I don't see how he could be "double-dipping".

As the owner you can still depreciate the equipment and write off expenses.

YMMV but the liability insurance I have for my properties covers me for snow removal on those properties. Your auto policy will need a rider for snowplowing. You may be covered under a personal policy since it's your own property, but you will still need a rider for snowplowing. Check with your insurance agent.

You will be tied to your truck during the winter. In my case I used the opportunity to learn to plow and salt properly and after gaining experience started my snow removal business. Then you save money and make money. I ran the numbers many times before making the purchase and taking care of my own properties would have saved my partners and I money regardless but be prepared because you will be arranging the delivery and storage of salt, taking care of equipment, and watching the weather like a hawk. Without expanding it to a side business it would have saved the company money but taken far too much time to be worthwhile to me.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

Snowdogg md75


----------

